
I sold $100K worth of [technical] videos and PDFs in 4 months - quickthrower2
https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/ga300y/i_sold_100k_worth_of_videos_and_pdfs_in_4_months/
======
heldrida
Hope you don't get me wrong! But why is it so common to post about "I made X
amount of money"? It's also very common to see on Youtube "How I made X amount
of money". It usually attracts a lot of people, which seems to me that's why
it's posted and it's mostly fake...

